# Trip to Switzerland



## mjpksp (May 8, 2010)

Just thought I'd share our expereinces of staying in Switzerland. 

As people on here had advised we had to buy the HGV tax when we got to the border. It took a while to sort out as we needed 11 days worth and neither of us could figure out the form which seemed to be written in all languages bar english (fair enough though - why should I expect it to be any different.). Stayed at Camping Seebucht in Zurich first of all. We'd chosen this sight as I was taking part in the Ironman triathlon and it was close to the start of the race. We weren't allowed to book in advance so when we arrived we were shocked to find it pretty full already. There were motorhomes and tents everywhere (see second photo). The owner said he had no more room! I asked if I could turn around and whilst I was doing this he 'found' us a place. If you look at the first picture, out MH is the Adria. However it was a place to stay. One evening my wife opened the window slightly. The windows are of the type whereby you have to fully extend them to close them. This was not possible due to the close proximity of the neighbouring MH. We had to unscrew the window support arms to close the window! It was very expensive considering the average facilities. Unless you want to be close to the centre of Zurich, I wouldn't recommend this site.  

We didn't stay at this site long and moved on to Lazy Rancho in Interlaken. What a difference. The view from the motorhome was stunning (sorry pictures larger than 1mb and so can't upload). We could see the Eiger, the Monch and the Jungfrau. Beautiful location. Lots to see and do. Buses etc on time. We even had a go at paragluiding (that's myself, the wife and daughters aged 9 and 5!). The site was brilliant and the owners really friendly and helpful. We had our own tap and drain on our pitch.  

The roads were fantastic. What's more as a pedestrian even if you turned to face the road the drivers would stop in anticipation of you crossing. The drivers were very tollerant of other road users including MH's, caravans and cyclists (which is more than can be said for some of the posters on here!).

I'm sad it came to an end so quickly. Would definitely go back but will have to save up first!

Even bought a cuckoo clock and cow bell!


----------

